# Introducing myself



## milton maniac (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello, Im he milton maniac. Im new to this forum and look forward to meeting some stand upfolk here.
And am a Rep for Steelgear.org so will be etting some things going as soon as I talk to an admin. Talk to you soon!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 1, 2014)

milton maniac, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Jan 1, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Roidtard (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jan 3, 2014)

welcome


----------



## blergs. (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Dannie (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum steelgear.org rep,
 I rep for steelgear.net 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charley (Jan 3, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## crimsonpharma (Jan 4, 2014)

welcome


----------

